# Cpt 20982



## dkws2001 (Apr 15, 2009)

If a physician is performing a tumor ablation of the spine at 3-4 levels, how many times can 20982 be billed?  I believe only 1 time, but would appreciate feedback and a reference/source if available.  Thanks!


----------



## Bella Cullen (Apr 16, 2009)

I say only one time also because it says tumor(s).


----------



## dkws2001 (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree.  Thanks!


----------

